# GPS Logger with 7D MKII



## hsapir (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,
I have the 7D MKII for 2 weeks, and yesterday started testing the GPS functions.
I have GPS enabled, Logger enabled, Update intvl every min.
The Geotag function works fine, all images have the GPS data and LR places them on the map accurately.
But EOS Utility just cannot find the tracking log, tried it a number of times.
I downloaded EU 3, thought it would be better, still no tracker log file.
When I use the in-camera function to copy GPS log to card, it looks like there is a log file there, but still EU does not recognize the file, either in memory or on the card.
Can anyone help with this issue - many thanks in advance.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi,

You have to use the Canon application Map Utility. It is available in the CD normally.
I have never used it myself, I just read that in the user manual...
Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 9, 2014)

Pancho said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to use the Canon application Map Utility. It is available in the CD normally.
> I have never used it myself, I just read that in the user manual...
> Good luck!


 
Reading the manual is cheating. It must be, so few do it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 9, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Reading the manual is cheating. It must be, so few do it.



In all fairness, you cannot expect Canon users to rtfm - Canon is known to never change *anything* of significance, so you just expect your new camera to work like the old one :->



Pancho said:


> You have to use the Canon application Map Utility. It is available in the CD normally.



So eos utility ignores the log file to force you into using the Canon map app (or put the sd into a reader)? Oh my, they must be desperate for people to use their software


----------



## hsapir (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. Both LR and the Canon Map utility expect to find the GPS log as a file on your computer. 
The EOS Utility is the software that should be doing the job of downloading the log from the camera or card to the computer, that doesn't seem to work for me.
I"ll look around for a 3rd party piece of software to check if the problem is there.
I'd love to hear from someone that has succeeded in accessing the GPS log on the MKII.
About the manuals - when I was just starting out in IBM as a programmer around 40 years ago, we had a senior systems programmer who used to give us support. His favorite advice was always " if all else fails, read the manual"

Since then, I've been a dedicated manual reader!


----------



## hsapir (Dec 10, 2014)

I"ll also give it another try this weekend. Going to try with the Imagebrowser EX after copying the data to the CF card. Seems the Imagebrowser also have a Map function. I"ll also try putting the card in a card reader and checking that there really is a Log file there.


----------



## hsapir (Dec 13, 2014)

End of saga.
Took out the 7D2 again today, had the logger enabled.
On my return, asked the camera to copy the logger data to the CF card, then placed the card in a card reader, before connecting the camera to any software.
The GPS log is definitely on the card, means the camera is doing it correctly.
Replaced the card in the camera and connected to the EOS software. Neither the Utility or the EX recognize any logger data available.
Then I replaced the card in the card reader and copied the log file to a hard disk.
Now the MAP utility has no issue reading the logger file on the hard disk and producing the route on a map.
So I would say there is a bug with the Canon software recognizing GPS logger data on the camera.
BTW - the raw LOG file cannot be used by LR, only by the MAP utility. For LR it needs to be converted by a 3rd party software to a format that LR recognizes.


----------

